# Spot needed this Sunday night around Shrewsbury-Oswestry



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

As it says.
"Spot needed this Sunday night around Shrewsbury-Oswestry".

Were leaving Southampton for a mid morning arrival at Snowdon Monday morning. Were looking for an overnighter near the above two towns in a T3 VW.

Any info greatfully recieved.

Gavin & Helen.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kitesurfer

Wild or willing to pay?

Mike


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Shrewsbury/shropshire Oxon hall touring park .phone 01743 340868 great park.....aido


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

*Mike. *Thanks for the reply. Willing to pay if no-one minds a late arrival? I can't give an exact time but I imagine around 8pm.

*Aido.* Thanks for the input I'll take a look.

Gavin & Helen.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've seen motorhomes overnighting on the carpark near the firestation in Leominster. There are toilets opposite the firestation.
http://tinyurl.com/9jqaa

A few miles S of Shrewsbury but the best I can do.

Good luck.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Oxon has a sister site at Bridgnorth called Stanmore, very nice park with large lake, very quiet.

Also try Beaconsfield in Shrewsbury, had good reports on that one. 

Peter


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

We never expected a resonse like this! Thank you *Gillian* and *Peter*. I'll look into all these options and reply. Thank you for your time to reply, this is better than the VW forums!!

Gavin & Helen.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kitesurfer

I think you may be wild camping then .......8pm or later arrival on a Sunday in the middle of a Bank Holiday....I don't see any commercial or club site letting you book ahead so lets hope a local motorhomer can help with a Wild spot.

You may be lucky and find a farmer who would like a fiver on arrival!

Here are a few from the guide books

CC CLs:-
F. T. FRANK, SUTTON GRANGE NURSERY, OTELEY RD, SHREWSBURY SY2 6QL [Tel:~01743 355201 or 352621] ½ac, wc, el pts, open all year, no kite flying, £6, awning £1.

MR & MRS V. G. H. GROOM, BROOKDALE FARM, GREENFIELDS MEADOWS, SHREWSBURY SY1 4DA [Tel:~01743 360821] 1ac, wc, h & c, shwr, el pts, batt, bowling green 200yds bar facs available, coarse fishing ¾m, open Mar-end Oct, £8 per adult.

R. T. JONES, PENTRECLAWDD FARM, OSWESTRY SY10 7AE [Tel:~01691 650460 ¼ac, open Apr - Oct, £3, awning 50p

MR & MRS H. N. BALY, FITZ MANOR, BOMERE HEATH, SHREWSBURY SY4 3AS [Tel:~01743 850295] ¼ac lawned, secluded: views, B & B, fishing by arrangement, open all year, £4, awning £

C&CC CS:-

Mr G Godwin, Garmston Farm, Garmston, Eaton Constantine, Shrewsbury Shropshire SY5 6RL. [Tel:~01952 510270] ½ acre, level. Own san essential, open Mar-Oct

Mr J E Evans, Bagley Hall Farm, Bagley, Ellesmere, Shropshire SY12 9BZ. [Tel:~01939 270236] Own san essential. Good cycling area. 2 acres, mainly level. Booking advisable, open Jan-Dec

Mike
P.S.
Not much help this time but a useful website, take a look :

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk

P.P.S

dont worry if you are not a member the CLs rarely ask for your card and if they do say you have forgotten it.....I did not tell you this :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Did either of you spot this?
Mike posted


> open all year, no kite flying, £6,


in response to Kitesurfer's question! Spooky or what? 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spooooooky


mike


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try The old Swan Inn at Montford Bridge on the A5 just outside Shrewsbury.
The site has wcs showers hook ups and a restaurant in the pub.
As it is a pub late arrivals no bother.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I'd forgotten about the Old Swan, they do a pretty good meal!

There is a folk festival this weekend in Bridgnorth with camping on a school playing field, you may be able to get in there, probably a bit noisy though.

Peter


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

If you get stuck, you can always have my drive for the night. PM me if you want to, I am just outside Telford on the Ironbridge side


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Can't help with camping spot but can recommend great kitesurfing spot - Blauberg Beach in Capetown - great waves and PLENTY of wind.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

If you want to go the extra hour you can try the caravan club site at Corwen - its on your way and we arrived at about 9:30pm on a friday (how un sociable is that!!) once - the wardens came out in their car from home and welcomed us with a good chat and smile - no problem


You'll be OK in Snowdonia of course - crawling with wild spots and little sites.

Are you going there for a hill walk?

A


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for giving such a huge response. We haven't had time to sort through and contact ideas from yesterday as fitting the television has taken a lot onger than expected!! I'm not fussed at TV myself but I really want the panel it's cut into back in place.

Again thank you for the response and no doubt at least some of you have given the answer.

Gavin & Helen.


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Now I have some time I'd like to thank you all for such a good response.

*HelenB* thank you so much for the kind offer. If you don't mind I'll PM you.

*Spykal*. Thanks for the input. It's nice to see it.

I can't get anything searching for the Swan Inn but I guess it'll be full in any case.

Thank you all so much.

Gavin & Helen.


----------

